# British Soldier Killed in Helmand Province



## amlove21 (Oct 15, 2013)

Recently here in Helmand. Bad news. Sorry to see him go, all of his friends spoke very highly of him. Fair winds, Brother. 



The unnamed man serving in the 14 Signals Regiment (Electronic Warfare) was killed while in the Helmand Province of the war torn area.

It is the seventh death of a British soldier in the country this year and brings the total casualty rate since operations began in October 2011 to 445.

The soldier received immediate medical attention at the scene in the Kakaran area, north east of Lashkar Gah, but died from his injuries.

Task Force Helmand spokesman Lieutenant Colonel Hywel Lewis said: "A fantastic soldier has tragically died defending his comrades. 

"He was the brightest and the best.







The soldier died while on patrol in the scene in the Kakaran area [GOOGLE]

He was the brightest and the best

Task Force Helmand spokesman Lieutenant Colonel Hywel Lewis

"Those who served alongside him were privileged and feel his loss most deeply. 

"Our prayers and thoughts are with his family at this extremely difficult time."
The soldier was serving in a regiment which, according to the army's website, find enemy's communications and try to exploit and possibly disrupt them.

The MoD did not name the soldier but said his next of kin had been informed.

Last week outgoing Task Force Helmand commander Brigadier Rupert Jones paid tribute to the courage and achievement of his troops during their tour.

http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...oldier-killed-under-enemy-fire-in-Afghanistan


----------



## tova (Oct 15, 2013)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## AWP (Oct 15, 2013)

Blue skies.


----------



## ZmanTX (Oct 15, 2013)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 15, 2013)

Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## Squidward (Oct 16, 2013)

Rest in peace. The servicemen and women under the crown have given quite a bit in support of the War On Terror.


----------



## pardus (Oct 16, 2013)

RIP Signaller.


----------



## Phil M (Oct 16, 2013)

Bella Detesta Matribus
RIP


----------



## JHD (Oct 16, 2013)

RIP sir.


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 16, 2013)

RIP ..


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 16, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## CDG (Oct 16, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Oct 16, 2013)

RIP


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 16, 2013)

RIP Brother.

V.V.V.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 16, 2013)

RIP, Godspeed and Blue Skies.


----------



## Dame (Oct 16, 2013)

Rest in peace.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Oct 16, 2013)

Damn, Blue Skies Corporal James Brynin....http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...hanistan-named-as-Lance-Corporal-James-Brynin

This is fitting, it's an artist's rendition of a LEWT (Light Electronic Warfare Team).


----------



## 0699 (Oct 16, 2013)

RIP Soldier.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 16, 2013)

Rest easy Corporal. 

~S~


----------



## Dame (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Gypsy (Oct 17, 2013)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 17, 2013)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Cpl.


----------



## Bloodline (Oct 17, 2013)

Rest easy, Lance Corporal. Thank you for your service.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 18, 2013)

Rest in peace, Cpl.


----------

